# Diesel or Gas Power wagon? help me. WITH POLL!!!



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I need to get a new truck and i was looking to get either a 06 dodge 2500 diesel with 30k miles or a 09 Powerwagon with 18k miles on it, they both cost the same 35k but cant decide which one to get. I tow a 16ft landscape trailer and a 12ft dump trailer during the summer and plow during the winter, so which one is best?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

wooo hoo... first argument i've won in years @100% lol.....and that is because I'm the only one who voted yet haha (I have a gf so no matter what I lose...)


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol kevins is gonna call me at like 8am while im sleeping just to ***** up a storm.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

so can you put a plow on a powerwagon.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would be all over the 06 Cummins, probably the best year of them all IMO. Great power, great fuel milage and fairly quiet. I would hammer them on the price though, $35k is steep IMO.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I voted for the Wagon simply because I own one and am bias  However, if you are going to be towing alot, the Cummins is the way to go. And yes you can put a plow on a new Power Wagon, without removing the winch.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would go with the diesel but price seems high. If you went with a Hemi I would just find a straight 2500. The Power Wagon is a novelty truck in my opinion. There is a bunch of stuff you pay big money for that you really wont use in the real world. If you needed 4.56 gears, air lockers (I think thats what they are), and a Warn winch to plow snow or pull a trailer then a plow prep package or towing package would have it. If you do decide you want a Hemi then find a older 06+ low mileage one. You can pick them up fairly cheap right now.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess it all depends what the purpose of ones truck is. I am in the real world (I think) and I use my winch and lockers all the time. I am self recoverable and can basically get myself or anyone else out of a sticky situation in a snap. I like being prepared as well.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Price is high for the diesel. I just sold my 05 with 103k for $21,500. No plow.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a thought. Can you even put a plow on a power wagon???? Dont they have some special bumper with a whinch on it? You would have to replace the bumper and all those front end parts are high end off road parts. Can u even hang a plow off it without voiding warranty?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

MrPLow2011;1214911 said:


> Just a thought. Can you even put a plow on a power wagon???? Dont they have some special bumper with a whinch on it? You would have to replace the bumper and all those front end parts are high end off road parts. Can u even hang a plow off it without voiding warranty?


Yes you can put a plow on a Power Wagon. The bumper is no different then a regular 2500. There is a winch behind the bumper but there are some models of plows that will work without removing the winch. The manual says do not put a plow on it, but many have successfully done it. I have posted pictures of some PW's with plows in this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103951


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

OTHER - Do a Cummins diesel conversion on the Power Wagon, best of both worlds.... Stick to the diesel trucks and the 5.9l Cummins


----------



## Dig-it Landscap (Aug 29, 2004)

I'd go with the diesel. Heck, I'll sell you mine for 35k!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with a diesel as well. I love my HEMI but after driving my cousin's Cummin's plowing (his is a stock 2003), I want to trade it in. While my HEMI would be spinning 3000-3500RPM's moving a pile, his is putting along at 1,500RPM not giving a darn about whats in front of it.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

For me the question was about yearly costs. I only put so many miles a year on each truck, so for the most part, I figured out it would take me about 5 years to make up the extra cost of the diesel engine and diesel fuel with the better mileage.

There are a few gas mileage calculators on the web that can help you make your decision.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

bltp203;1215896 said:


> For me the question was about yearly costs. I only put so many miles a year on each truck, so for the most part, I figured out it would take me about 5 years to make up the extra cost of the diesel engine and diesel fuel with the better mileage.
> 
> There are a few gas mileage calculators on the web that can help you make your decision.


Very true. One thing I didn't take into account with my truck purchase was the area I drive in which is full of hills. Sure the HEMI handles them fine, but the powerband is up high and needs to rev to get the near 800lb plow + 600lbs of ballast + fuel/me/tools up them. If I had purchasd the Cummins, I know that I'd be using a lot less fuel while out plowing since the Cummins wouldn't be working as hard to get up those hills.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a bad ass mega cab dually LONG box for sale on the Minneapolis Craigslist. Fully loaded with like 37K on it for $31,000. Great driveway rig


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just an FYI he went with a wagon but I'm prob gonna get a cummins so atleast one of us will be able to pull heavy trailers.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1223879&postcount=144


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I plow with a 2002 Cummins. It is a monster! Put in low range, and it is like a tractor. My buddy that helps me plow sometimes has a 2500HD with a 6 liter, and it does OK, but it drinks the fuel! I got 9 mpg during the last storm plowing. Can't beat that!

kevlars


----------

